# Pastille sur l'app Filmic



## BlueVelvet (19 Mars 2012)

Bonjour à toutes/tous,

Jutilise parfois l'excellent Filmic pour la vidéo.

Depuis peu, il m'affiche une pastille rouge (comme celles des notifications) sur l'icône de l'app et celle du dossier qui la contient.

J'ai pensé que c'était une mise à jour - car je ne peux le mettre à jour que sur l'iPhone, pas via iTunes -, l'ai faite, mais la pastille demeure...

Une idée pour la faire disparaître? J'ai regardé dans les réglages de l'app ou de l'iPhone, je ne trouve rien... Ce n'est pas un souci fondamental, mais si qqn a une idée... Merci !


----------

